# pixie frog or pacman



## grymblade (Apr 29, 2009)

anyone know where i can get an african pixie frog or an albino pacman from a cheap and reputable dealer. plus if anyone has any tips on which one is a better plz fill me in i cant decide which one i should get. :-D:wall: :wall:


----------



## joshuai (Apr 29, 2009)

I have had both and currently have two african bullfrogs or pixis they get bigger but are not as flashy as the horned frogs.


----------



## grymblade (Apr 29, 2009)

so you would recomen the pacman?


----------



## Pacmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

IMO

The pixies are impressive with their size, but very drab.

If you want the best, imo, get either a fantasy or an albino cranwelli, both pacman frogs.
The fantasy is a hybrid of male cornuta and female cranwelli, and are arguably the most beautiful of all the pacman frogs, but as they are hybrid they are sterile . . .
The albino cranwellis come in many shades of yellow and/or orange, and all the ones I have are maniacs at feeding time.
They get to an impressive size, but are manageble and less expensive to feed.
Those 2 would be my suggestion for a beginner.

Pixies get old quick, especially the weekly trips to buy enough feeders.
My buddy has a huge male, but it just aestivates ALL THE TIME, and when it is active and awake, eats a ton.
Pixies are just big, thats really all they got goin for themselves . . .


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 29, 2009)

Another thing to keep in mind about the fatso frogs is that if you are looking for an amphibian that will entertain you with it's activity, you may want to consider another type. They are interesting looking and fun to feed, but to be honest, I've grown houseplants that were more active than my albino cranwelli. I've only owned one, though, so maybe it varies from frog to frog. And I cannot speak for pixies at all having never kept one. 
I still have really enjoyed keeping my cranwelli, but I have accepted that he is more or less a pet rock with a good appetite.


----------



## grymblade (Apr 29, 2009)

well i havent really researched that much on frogs but it would be cool to have a more active one. i would like to have one with a good apitite and active w/o crazy habitat reqiurements


----------



## eelnoob (May 1, 2009)

Nothing looks more impressive than a fullgrown male pyxie and you can't go wrong their amazing appetites either .


----------



## Dom (May 2, 2009)

Hey Pacmaster,
How about an ornata? They seem to have a great feeding response as juvies and adults and keep their nice color.


----------



## Goomba (May 2, 2009)

Pacman frogs, in particular C. cranwelli are the freaking definition of boring. Don't listen to pacmaster, he has a complex when it comes to frogs and is butthurt that a male pyxie would work any pacman (in before baseless reports of gargantuan C. auritas).

The fact is, Pyxies are more entertaining, have better appetites, more formidable looking, etc, etc. And beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Just youtube the two frogs, or come to the link in my sig and you'll see why myself and hundreds of other members on the forum prefer pyxies. I've raised about 10 pyxies, and atleast 5 pacman frogs privately, not to mention work experience, and I find both frogs to burrow and aestivate, but cranwell's take the cake.

Or, better yet, get both? I'd go for a C. ornata over a fantasy myself though. I love my fat female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goomba (May 2, 2009)

Here's my current pride and joy. Sloppy Joe's his name and he has gotten this big within the year or so that I've had him.







The following image is courtesy of "puff_daddi" on Fat Frogs






The following images are courtest of "Mangodude777" on Fat Frogs






Show me a lameman frog that gets 2lbs. Not to mention the many I've seen that eclipse 2.75 and 3, easily







And there's a whole lot more pics I could post. For reference, most C. cranwelli and C. ornata get a little bit bigger than a grown male pyxies head. :}


----------



## Dom (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, that first pixie is a beast. I saw a couple of big males last week and they were HUGE, didn't look as good as yours though Goomba.


----------



## Pacmaster (May 3, 2009)

Yaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnn      .              .                .

Oh, and great news goomba . . .
I found a way back on, you guys havent figured out who I am yet . . .
;P


----------



## Goomba (May 3, 2009)

I don't mind. You're informative and honestly don't bug me. Just don't start acting like a tough guy or jerk to people, well, excessively atleast.
If you have that much of a hardon for the forum, then I really don't care.


----------



## Goomba (May 3, 2009)

Speaking of YAWN, look at this pos...


----------



## Goomba (May 3, 2009)

Pyxie>Pacman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqMhEn_PhR4


----------



## Pacmaster (May 3, 2009)

Goomba said:


> I don't mind. You're informative and honestly don't bug me. Just don't start acting like a tough guy or jerk to people, well, excessively atleast.
> If you have that much of a hardon for the forum, then I really don't care.


Then unban me.
You were the only person that caused anykind of a tough-guy attitude from me, and you know why.
I aint a jerk unless its called for.
I really dont care either way, I got a place to post about my breeding attempts, and I got this great forum here.

Its up to you to lift the ban . . .

Matt, you and I used to be cool, the thing that ruined that was theway you treated my friends that night.
If you want us to be cool, its all gravy with me.
But please dont act like I was the only person out of line, it was both of us and you know it.

I was gonna PM this to you, but since it starts in an open thread, Ill let everybody see that we can squash our bs and act like men and enjoy the use of the available resources.
And you guys know I love that forum, just not the way its run sometimes, but I deal with that.
That night was that night, and its over and done with as far as Im concerned.

The reason I say unban me is that if Im gonna be on there, Im gonna be me, Pacmaster, not an alternate identity . . .


----------



## Goomba (May 3, 2009)

No worries, I sent you a PM dude.


----------



## Pacmaster (May 3, 2009)

Clear your PMs out, I cant reply!


----------



## grymblade (May 3, 2009)

wow thx for hyjacking my thread lol :wall:


----------



## kupo969 (May 4, 2009)

I got a little pyxie not too long ago at a reptile show and it isn't even 2". The little beast eats more than my male ornate, which is twice it's size.

Go for a pyxie! My little one also chases the crix across the tank with fury and anger, where my ornate just sits there and misses half the time (well, the crix not the substrate).


----------



## Goomba (May 4, 2009)

My first corpulent amphibian was a C. cranwelli. I loved her so much. When I started reading up on pyxies I kept trying to convince myself that they weren't as cool. I sniffled and fell back on the "pacman frogs have prettier colors" argument, etc, etc. Then my local shop got two babies in, and the day I got one I realized pyxies would forever be my favorite.

Both are neat, but get the pyxie if you can only keep one.


----------



## tarantulaholic (May 7, 2009)

Pyxie is way better than pacman, when it comes to size, appetite, being active. Only thing pacmans (mostly ornates) has better is coloration.


----------

